# [E17] Impossible d'installer evas (résolu : pilote nouveau)

## DidgeriDude

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai décidé de retester E17. D'après ce post, j'ai installé l'overlay Enlightenment, mais lors de l'emerge d'evas, j'obtiens cette erreur :

```
make[3]: entrant dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/evas-9999/work/evas/src/bin »

  CC     evas_cserve_tool.o

  CC     evas_cserve_main.o

  CCLD   evas_cserve_tool

  CCLD   evas_cserve

../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `glBindFramebuffer'

../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `glCheckFramebufferStatus'

../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `glGenFramebuffers'

../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `glBindRenderbuffer'

../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `glFramebufferTexture2D'

../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `glFramebufferRenderbuffer'

../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `glGenRenderbuffers'

../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `glDeleteRenderbuffers'

../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `glRenderbufferStorage'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [evas_cserve_tool] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `glBindFramebuffer'

../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `glCheckFramebufferStatus'

../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `glGenFramebuffers'

../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `glBindRenderbuffer'

../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `glFramebufferTexture2D'

../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `glFramebufferRenderbuffer'

../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `glGenRenderbuffers'

../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `glDeleteRenderbuffers'

../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `glRenderbufferStorage'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [evas_cserve] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/evas-9999/work/evas/src/bin »

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/evas-9999/work/evas/src »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/evas-9999/work/evas »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

emake failed
```

Mes recherche sur le net ne donnant rien, peut-être pourriez-vous me donner un coup de main...

Merci d'avance.

Fab.Last edited by DidgeriDude on Tue Aug 16, 2011 6:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## brubru

Bonjour,

peux-tu nous donner les uses flags avec lesquels tu essaye de compiler evas ?

Visiblement, il y a une dépendance vers la bibliothèque OpenGL qui manque,

quel implémentation as-tu ? (eselect opengl show).

----------

## DidgeriDude

 *brubru wrote:*   

> Visiblement, il y a une dépendance vers la bibliothèque OpenGL qui manque,
> 
> quel implémentation as-tu ? (eselect opengl show).

 

C'est la conclusion à laquelle je suis arrivé.

J'utilise l'opengl nvidia, mes pilotes sont les legacy ( 173.14.28 ) car ma carte est une GeForce 5900. Je me demande si cela ne viendrait pas de cela... (j'avoue être tombé sur une histoire de legacy sur google, mais le lien me paraissait vraiment ténu avec mon problème...)

```
[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/evas-9999  USE="X bmp cache directfb eet fbcon fontconfig gif ico jpeg mmx nls opengl png ppm sdl sse svg threads tiff xcb xpm (-altivec) -bidi -doc -gles -static-libs"
```

J'ai essayé avec les USE="-directfb -fbcon" mais pas de résultat.

----------

## brubru

Quel version pour opengl (glxinfo) ?

Sinon, a essayer en vrac:

- compiler evas sans opengl: USE="-opengl", le rendu software est pas si mal !

- passer sous l'implémentation de mesa pour opengl le temps de la compilation:

  eselect opengl set xorg-x11

  si le problème viens de la libGL de nvidia, cela compilera peut-être, mais ne fonctionnera pas

  dès que tu repassera sous l'impl nvidia

- essayer carrement avec le driver nouveau

----------

## DidgeriDude

Merci brubru,

j'ai fait le test, c'est bien les pilotes nvidia qui sont responsables.

Je vais donc voir les différentes options qui s'offrent à moi...

Merci encore.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Je passe ce post en résolu.

J'utilise maintenant les pilotes nouveau. Ma carte graphique (GeForce FX 5900 Ultra) étant (presque) une antiquité, les performances de ces pilotes me satisfont.

J'apprécie donc E17 dans toute sa splendeur  :Wink: 

Merci encore à brubu.

----------

